

An app every programmer must use - mlakkadshaw
http://blog.mohammedlakkadshaw.com/An_app_every_programmer_must_use.html

======
ronaldsvilcins
1\. Unable connecting server 2\. Too long loading time 3\. Ad at startup

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Well sorry about that, the ad don't usually come at the startup, it's bug I
will fix it in the next update. Also I am working on better ads, which don't
get in the way.

